# Fischereischein: Zwingend im Original mitzuführen?`



## feedex (28. Januar 2008)

Ich gehöre zu der Gattung Angler, die entweder den Kescher oder den Fischereischein vergessen. Oder beides.

Also dachte ich mir, man könnte doch der Einfachheit halber Fischereischein und Jahreskarte sauber kopieren, ggf. noch eine amtliche Beglaubigung auf die Kopien - und ab ans Wasser.

Ich habe im Hessischen Fischereigesetz sowie auch in der "Verordnung über die gute fachliche Praxis in der Fischerei und                                 den Schutz der Fische"  nachgesehen und  nur den simplen Hinweis  auf den Fischereischein mit Lichtbild als solchen  gefunden. 


Da  also  die  gesetzlichen Vorgaben  Raum für  Spekulationen lassen nun meine Frage:  Hat jemand  Information, ob  das  Ausweisen  mittels Kopien  in Hessen  zulässig oder zumindest geduldet ist?

Es  wäre nett, wenn sich mögliche Antworten tatsächlich nur auf *Hessen* beziehen!


----------



## Pontonangler (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein: Zwingend im Original mitzuführen?`*

Deinen Führerschein oder Personalausweis hast du doch auch im Original dabei,oder.Ich denke gleiches gilt auch für den Fischereischein.
Und wer sagt das die Kopie nicht auch vergisst:q


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein: Zwingend im Original mitzuführen?`*

Normaler Weise reicht eine beglaubigte Kopie, da der fischereischein nicht als Amtliches Dokument zählt. (deshalb musst du ja dein perso mitschleppen)


----------



## feedex (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein: Zwingend im Original mitzuführen?`*

@pontonangler: sollte ich auch die Kopien vergessen, wird mich bestimmt ein freundlicher Fischereiaufseher daran erinnern!


@schrauber78:
"normalerweise" trifft es auf den Punkt.
Was ist da normal, wie wird es draussen am Wasser bewertet?
Ich bin ja mittlerweile mit meiner Rundreise durch die gesetzlichen Grundlagen bis zu § 33 Verwaltungsverfahrensgesetz durchgedrungen, habe aber immer noch keine befriedigende Antwort gefunden.
Solch eine Antwort, die auch eine misstrauischen Fischereiaufseher oder einen böswilligen Vertreter staatlicher Gewalt zur Ruhe bringen.

Verständlicherweise habe ich wenig Lust, mit Sack und Pack von der Angelstelle verjagt zu werden, weil so'n mißtrauischer Aufseher eine Beglaubigung nicht anerkennt.


----------



## peterws (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein: Zwingend im Original mitzuführen?`*

Amtlich beglaubugt funktioniert immer, muss funktionieren!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein: Zwingend im Original mitzuführen?`*

Gute Frage...!
Nun ich leite es mal in Persona ab also wenn ich in USA Indien oder China unterwegs bin hab ich immer nur eine Kopie des "Reisepasses" bei mir(der Echte liegt im Hotel oder Appt. 
und echt noch "NIE ÄRGER" gehabt deswegen...

Grüsse aus Pulheim


----------



## Heilbutt (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein: Zwingend im Original mitzuführen?`*



feedex schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu der Gattung Angler, die entweder den Kescher oder den Fischereischein vergessen. Oder beides.
> 
> Es wäre nett, wenn sich mögliche Antworten tatsächlich nur auf *Hessen* beziehen!


 

Willst du dann ggf. auch ne Kopie deines Keschers mitnehmen??

Das Nichtmitführen eines Keschers gibt nämlich auch in 
Hessen mächtig Ärger!!!|rolleyes

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Hendreich (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein: Zwingend im Original mitzuführen?`*

Egal ob Fischereischein oder Führerschein, amtlich beglaubigt reicht immer. Bin mit beidem schon kontrolliert worden. Beim Führerschein gabs kurz Probleme weil die Bullerei wieder alles besser wusste, habens aber dann doch eingesehen das ich recht hatte.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## magic feeder (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein: Zwingend im Original mitzuführen?`*

@heilbutt

der ist gut......kopie vom kescher


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein: Zwingend im Original mitzuführen?`*

a) Theoretisch : Ist der Mitführen des Fischereischeines Pflicht .... oder steht etwa im Gesetz "des Fischereischeines oder einer beglaubigten Kopie von demselben" ? - Womit das Original unabdingbar ist

b) Praktisch : Habe ich noch KEINEN Aufseher kennengelernt,der nicht mit einer beglaubigten Kopie zufrieden gewesen wäre.

Offtopic:
Und das Mitführen eines Persos ist m.E. nicht Pflicht ..... ich lasse mich aber hier gerne von dem Gegenteil
überzeugen .....


uli


----------



## feedex (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein: Zwingend im Original mitzuführen?`*

@Holger:

Ich hatte es irgendwie im Urin, das dieser Kommentar kommt!
Aber um Dich zu beruhigen: Auf Nachfrage habe ich herausgefunden, dass der Kescher vom Hersteller desselbigen gewerbsmäßig kopiert wird. Der war dann auch so freundlich, mir eine Kopie zukommen zulassen - sogar in Vergrößerung!


@Ulrich Horst
1.
Tatsächlich muss man den Perso nicht mitführen.
Es gibt in Deutschland eine grundsätzliche Ausweispflicht, aber keine Mitführungspflicht. 

2. 
Das im Fischereigesetz ausdrücklich "Fischereischein" steht, hatte ich gesehen. Es ist halt das Problem bei Gesetzen, das sie in irgendeiner Form alle verlinkt sind. Hätte ja sein können, das ein anderes - mir unbekanntes - Gesetz grundsätzliche Aussagen zur Gleichwertigkeit  von Original und  Kopie im Allgemeinen trifft.



Ansonsten werde ich es einfach einmal Ausprobieren.
Die Sache hat natürlich den Haken, das man am Main höchstens kontrolliert wird, wenn man in ruhestörender Weise mit der Sprengharpune fischt. Es wird also wohl etwas Zeit verstreichen, bis ich praktische Erfahrungen an den Mann (und  natürlich die Frau) bringen kann.

Bis dahin sage ich danke für Eure Postings!
#6


----------



## magic feeder (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein: Zwingend im Original mitzuführen?`*

mal im ernst....es kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein seinen angelschein am mann zu haben...


----------



## feedex (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein: Zwingend im Original mitzuführen?`*



magic feeder schrieb:


> mal im ernst....es kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein seinen angelschein am mann zu haben...



Nun - passieren kann es. Auch wenn es mir bei 30 Angeltouren nur einmal passiert, finde ich das ärgerlich genug.
Den neuen Wunderköder aus Übersee vergisst wohl niemand daheim..aber die lästigen Papiere?
#c


----------



## schrauber78 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein: Zwingend im Original mitzuführen?`*

@magic feeder nachdem ich meine Angelpapiere 2x komplett neu beantragen durfte, weil sie versenkt wurden, nehme ich das Zeug auch nicht mehr direkt mit ans Wasser, sondern lass es bein Ansitzangeln im Auto und bein Spinnfischen in der Ködertasche


----------



## wolkenkrieger (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein: Zwingend im Original mitzuführen?`*

Beglaubigte Kopie reicht zumindest hier in Brandenburg - ich habs durch.


Und der nette Kontroletti war auch noch so hilfreich und hat mir folgenden Tip gegeben: nicht zum Notar oder Gericht damit rennen, sondern zum nächsten Gemeindepfarrer.

Die dürfen von Gesetzes wegen nämlich auch beglaubigen, sind aber um Längen preiswerter. Meist reicht eine kleine Spende für das neue Kirchendach


----------



## minka (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein: Zwingend im Original mitzuführen?`*

Habe mich bei einem Anwalt schlau gemacht. Dieser sagt dass eine Kopie reicht, man muss aber das Original besitzen. Also wenn Dir der Fischereischein aus irgend einem Grund abgenommen wurde, darfst Du auch nicht mehr mit der Kopie fischen.

Gruß Minka


----------



## feedex (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein: Zwingend im Original mitzuführen?`*



minka schrieb:


> Habe mich bei einem Anwalt schlau gemacht. Dieser sagt dass eine Kopie reicht, man muss aber das Original besitzen. Also wenn Dir der Fischereischein aus irgend einem Grund abgenommen wurde, darfst Du auch nicht mehr mit der Kopie fischen.
> 
> Gruß Minka



...der Kopierer rödelt gerade fleissig...


----------



## SimonHH (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein: Zwingend im Original mitzuführen?`*



feedex schrieb:


> @Holger:
> 
> Ich hatte es irgendwie im Urin, das dieser Kommentar kommt!
> Aber um Dich zu beruhigen: Auf Nachfrage habe ich herausgefunden, dass der Kescher vom Hersteller desselbigen gewerbsmäßig kopiert wird. Der war dann auch so freundlich, mir eine Kopie zukommen zulassen - sogar in Vergrößerung!
> ...




also...meine meinung zu diesem thema ist folgende:

der fischereischein ist meiner meinung nach sehr wohl ein ausweisdokument.weil in meinem,neben dem lichtbild,auch die adresse steht.
wie im personalausweis eben.ich denke mal schon,das eine amtlich beglaubigte kopie vom fischereischein am wasser ausreichen sollte.aber wie bei allem,ist es auslegungssache der kontrollierenden person,ob sie sich damit zufrieden gibt.
und um diesen ärger zu vermeiden,mach ne kopie...lass sie zu hause und nimm das original mit.denn...ein angler hat besseres am wasser zu tun,als sich mit irgendwelchen fischereiaufsehern rumzuärgern.


----------

